# cleaning car and jet wash noise times?



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

want to wash the car in the morning early before its too hot

whats an acceptable time to make jet wash noise in the morning or late at night :buffer::buffer:

thanks


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

8 or 9 I’d say. You wouldn’t use a lawn mower before that time either.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, think I’d agree with that, think around 8:30 to 9, but depends on where you live and if anyone else is making noise


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Depends on the day. On a Sunday I'd be pretty peed off if my neighbours were running a pw before 10.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I clean mainly very early in the morning and I think the law is generally 8AM Mon-Sat for works noise. Although 7AM during the week is allowed in some parts. 
I couldn't find anything specific about Sundays but, as above I would not make any noise before 10AM on a Sunday.
Personally, I don't think it's worth risking peeing off your neighbours. I use a hand sprayer to apply pre-wash and a hose for the rest. Even that sounds loud filling the buckets at 6AM!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Go and have a chat with your neighbours and explain to them what you're thinking about doing, and want to see what time they'd consider too early. Easy. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Wouldn't even consider starting before 10 on a Sunday. 9 any other day of the week too!


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

My pressure washer lives in the garage and I use the PW hose to go around the car. This helps reduce the noise. When i used to live in Birmingham, I would happily start at 7am, spending a few minutes before in setting up everything. That way, I could be done by 8am and put everything away. That was because I lived on a main road and had no driveway so needed to avoid passing traffic. Never had any complaints.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I live in a very quiet area where any noise before 7:30am would cause all hell to break loose!

For any noisy work, I think 8:00/30 Monday to Saturday is okay, but after 9:00 on a Sunday.

Similar to Stealthwolf, I leave the PW in the garage and only run the hoses outside which also shields a lot of the noise.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Depending on the area, if you live in a busy , noisy area you can wash at any time. 
If you live somewhere quiet, noise will carry over a long distance, much further than you think. ( we can hear the reverse bleepers at night from a factory 2 miles away.
But 9 am should be fine on a Sunday


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

During the week and Saturday 9am 
Sunday 10am


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Officially night time hours are between 11pm and 7am any day of the week. This is pretty much uk wide and by law noise should be restricted within these hours. Your local council may have other stipulations within residential areas. So in theory, unless your local council says otherwise, you can work away from 7am. Whether you should do will depend on your relationship and proximity with your neighbours. If your neighbour whips out his petrol lawnmower at 7am it is reasonable to assume you can do likewise with your pressure washer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I'd check council website, they usually have handy info like this on there.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

8:30 onwards for me on any given day. :detailer:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

As a regular pressure washer user, 9am seems to be accepted 7 days a week......never had any complaints :thumb:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Just to add to what has already been said, it might be worth considering if any of your immediate neighbours work shift hours. Both myself and my wife work permanent nights (9pm - 6am). We generally get to bed just after 7am and get up around 1:30pm. Luckily, we have great neighbours who recognise this and, on the whole, keep any noise down until after we have got up. It’s not always the case though and sometimes we’ve just fallen into a deep sleep when the drilling/scaffolding/strimming etc. starts 

Hope this helps 

Andy


----------

